# Qtr Sawn Cherry



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This is the balance of the hollow cherry and I decided to QS. Normally not normal process for walnut or cherry BUT this one's growth rings were darker than usual.....so here it is....:yes:.

Enjoy and have a Blessed Christmas in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

That's some beautiful stuff, Tim. Thanks for showing.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

man i need a mill. thats great lookin wood man


----------



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

Please keep making posts like these, I need them. I must convince my wife that a sawmill is a good idea and posts like these help a lot.


----------



## truckjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's an idea of what you could do with Cherry like that :thumbsup:

This is the back of a Martin Ditson Size 1 guitar I made a couple years ago out of very nicely QS cherry..... It came from a yard tree downed in a hurricane....

Ditson build 138.jpg
Unfortunately, almost no one goes to the trouble of quartersawing Cherry... which is a shame - because it's beautiful!

Thanks


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the display TruckJohn:thumbsup:, that's some awesome work there:yes:. I noticed the grain/ annualar rings stands out. The ones I cut seem to be even more exaggerated/darker due to laying around two years (at least I assume that's why).

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------

